# Ibis Hakkalugi or Ridley X-Night?



## chrisgardner73 (Sep 17, 2009)

Which would you choose and why? 

There are things that I really like about both of these bikes, but can't decide which one to go with.

I'm a (soon to upgrade to) Cat 3 racer, with only a couple of years under my belt. I don't really "NEED" either bike, but it'll be a gift to myself (OK, from the wife) for retiring after 20 years in the Air Force.

Thanks for your inputs!

Chris


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*again*

only buy a Ridley if you can test ride one. They run tall and don't fit a lot of people. 

for me I'd buy a Hakkalugi (and I have owned a Ridley)

1) the name = best ever
2) the hand job
3) the color = phlegmish yellow, skip the Black Lung

US Nats won on Lugi's in various categories, clearly race worthy enough

oh and I have 3 steel versions


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

The Ridley has an integrated seatpost. That's a negative for me.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Sep 17, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> only buy a Ridley if you can test ride one. They run tall and don't fit a lot of people.
> 
> for me I'd buy a Hakkalugi (and I have owned a Ridley)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! What?!?! I'm digging the Black Lung!


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Sep 17, 2009)

limba said:


> The Ridley has an integrated seatpost. That's a negative for me.


Hmm... I didn't really think about that. Thanks!


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Black Lung - nice!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> only buy a Ridley if you can test ride one. They run tall and don't fit a lot of people.


The Ridley and Hakkalugi are just about equally "tall". Compare X-Fire 56 to Hakkalugi 58. Same size headtube (185) and BB drop (61). X-Fire has shorter toptube but steeper seattube, it works out to almost the exact same reach as the Hakkalugi. (The Hakkalugi has a pretty slack seattube and therefore comes with a zero-reach seatpost.)

If you take into account the steep seattube and the fact that Ridley bike sizes are based on seattube C2C (rather than C2T), it becomes a lot less mysterious.

Zdenek Stybar runs an aggressive position on his X-Fire with a 12cm positive-rise stem.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...chases-superprestige-on-ridley-x-night_150485


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

limba said:


> The Ridley has an integrated seatpost. That's a negative for me.


FYI - for 2011 Ridley (who calls the 2012 model) incorporates all the same design elements of the X-Night (internal cable routing, PF30 bottom bracket, tube shapes), into the X-Fire, just omiting the integrated seat mast.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 21, 2007)

After watching that video of the brit on his hakkalugi riding hard on his local trails, I have a hard time not wanting an Ibis.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

That might be my favorite bike video ever.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*disagree*



pretender said:


> The Ridley and Hakkalugi are just about equally "tall". Compare X-Fire 56 to Hakkalugi 58. Same size headtube (185) and BB drop (61). X-Fire has shorter toptube but steeper seattube, it works out to almost the exact same reach as the Hakkalugi. (The Hakkalugi has a pretty slack seattube and therefore comes with a zero-reach seatpost.)
> 
> If you take into account the steep seattube and the fact that Ridley bike sizes are based on seattube C2C (rather than C2T), it becomes a lot less mysterious.
> 
> ...


slightly
standover on a 58 ridley higher than a 58 most everything else
my 58 ridley had a higher standover than my 61 Cross Concept or my 59 S Works (all these bikes are long gone from my collection)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Black CF bikes*



chrisgardner73 said:


> Thanks for the input! What?!?! I'm digging the Black Lung!


ubiquitous, ya see them everywhere
it has been played out for years, along with black w/ red
it's your call, it just bores the hell out of me


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and everyone please note*

Ibis is sometimes a client of mine and I speak with Scot Nicol more than your average cyclist so please take that as I am showing my bias. I did own a Ridley (one of the first ever in the US a Ridley Cross, before they had multiple models) in Collstrop Palmans livery. I loved that bike, so there's my bias in the other direction.

All the Hakkalugis I presently own are vintage steel


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 21, 2007)

limba said:


> That might be my favorite bike video ever.



It's equally brilliant no matter how many times I watch it.

Edited to note that I just watched it again and it reaffirmed my lust for a hakkalugi in yellow. Also that I can't imagine any bike being more fun than a CX bike.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you guys have link to the video? I'm not sure if I've seen it.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 21, 2007)

Absolutely

http://vimeo.com/11695455


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sweet video! Thanks man! I'm probably gonna go with the Ibis....and now possibly in yellow!

Now to convince the boss to let me make the purchase before this season! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> standover on a 58 ridley higher than a 58 most everything else


Again, the Ridley 58 is actually 62 center-to-top (as clearly stated in geometry table).

They also have nearly horizontal top-tube, which I consider a plus for a cross bike, but obviously at the expense of standover clearance.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

huckleberry said:


> Black Lung - nice!


Not just nice - very nice! 

What size is the Lung & what's it weigh? What components did you use for the build? Not familiar with those wheels, how do you like them?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes it is a 62 C-T*



pretender said:


> Again, the Ridley 58 is actually 62 center-to-top (as clearly stated in geometry table).
> 
> They also have nearly horizontal top-tube, which I consider a plus for a cross bike, but obviously at the expense of standover clearance.


with a 57.5 TT
now I know their head and ST angles compensate a bit, but most bikes at that height have a 58-60 TT
so to get a bike with a 59 TT I'd need a Ridley 60 which is even taller.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

One degree of STA is roughly equivalent to 1cm of TT. [ sin(1deg) x 60cm = 1.05 ] So I think you're really talking about a difference of 1cm or less.

But back to the original point, Ibis doesn't publish stack/reach, but if they did, their numbers would be very close to the Ridleys. Both models have relatively long head tubes, which in my book is a good thing for cross. (Most people use a couple cm of spacers and/or a positive rise stem on their cross bike, it seems.)


----------



## avam (Oct 19, 2010)

Ibis CS is simply outstanding. They will take good care of you in the event there is ever a problem with your bike. I think that should be enough to sway your decision. 

My 55cm Black Lung Hakkalugi with Ultegra, Easton EA90 SL wheels, Mud2 tires, Easton seatpost and bars, Shorty Ultimate brakes, and WTB Laser V saddle weighs 17.4 lbs. Right now its set up for road riding and weighs 16.9lbs with Cont. GP4000 tires.


----------

